# Max yield per deep frame?



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

I've weighed frames to be up to 14 pounds, however that's with running 9 frames instead of 10 in the Honey supers.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I sold a few frames that weight 12 lbs each. That was with 10 frames (but the bees drew these out deeper and the next frame over was shallower.)


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

15 pounders in a 9 frame deep supper that means that that supper must weigh over 140 pounds. No wonder my back kills me when we pull honey.
Clint


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

try looking on this site 
http://www.beekeeping.co.nz/convert.htm#sugarmix1 
it has a lot of charts for beekeeping
the kid


----------

